# Has anyone used a Ioline CrystalPress



## brogers1948 (Nov 2, 2010)

We are looking to purchase a Ioline Crystal Press just wondering if anyone has used this machine and how do you like it. Looking to purchase something to do rhinestone art for shirts.


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

I started with a crystal press I. It was easy to learn.

I already had coreldraw, but I bought winpcsign to assist in the rhinestone designs.

The pros: the price is right for the machine, and it doesnt require a large or special setup. Sits right on the desk, load up the rhinestones, put in some paper, and send a "print" job to it.

The cons: the wheels they use only seemed to like the more expensive stones that they sold, compared to other distributor that sell of 1/5th the price. 

The transfer paper that you use is like 15 inches wide, and has masking tape on the edges so that it can roll back and forth in the machine, and you can only really get it from them, unless you make it yourself, which is time consuming and getting rolls of paper the same size as theirs is a little hard... I've found transfer paper at 1/3rd the price of what they sell it for.

Time: I tried to stay with designs that were more of an outline design. 200-300 stones. I found that with ss10 sized stones, you got around 30 stones a minute. So 300 stones is 10 minutes.

I cringed at the idea of doing designs of 1500-2000 stones (or multiple patterns on 1 sheet)... it would take 1+ hours..

However, it was a good machine, and I was able to make my money back, and then sell my machine and get a cams 1v2p. 

Love this machine, but the air compressor is loud, and doesnt quite sit on the desk in my home office... more of a garage item.

I kick out jobs in a fraction of the time, am able to use more vendors for better pricing, take on larger jobs, etc...

But now I'm growing and I'd like to get the 1v6p, because changing wheels and doing designs beyond 2 colors is a pain to switch out and reload!


----------



## brogers1948 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank You for your reply on the Crystal Press. Is there a way that I can call you by phone and talk to you on this machine and your old machine? Or give me a call at 409-381-8300 in texas. 

Thanks
Bill Rogers


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

ok I sent you a private message.


----------



## Screen Printer (Sep 14, 2009)

Anyone looking to get a crystal press for rhinestones?

I have one that is brand new..I might have created 10 designs on it.

We are just too busy to get this off the ground.

I own a photography studio and also do embroidery and screen printing.

Let me know if you are interested..I may give you a good deal.

I have the original box..It can be shipped or picked up.

email me at 

[email protected]


----------



## MickeyQ (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi:

I love this machine. Along with the Crystal Studio Software, you can design just about anything. I've done three pretty complex designs with over 1100 stones and they turned out gorgeous. Everyone is using the tiny SS6 stones on their designs and SS6 stones.... well.... you can barely tell they are even rhinestones. With this machine you can do multiple sizes and colors. My designs consist of SS12, SS16 and SS20's.

I have not had problems with the sorter wheels personally and I have been using Preciosa and Swarovski rhinestones. They are just better quality than all of the cheap korean rhinestones.

The Crystal Press is not designed to be a high capacity machine meaning it will not pop out 100 designs in minutes. If you want something like that you will spend upwards of $80K. This is a great machine for the price in my opinion.

Transfer Paper: Yes, Ioline sells this in the 15" and 30" lengths for this machine, however, I did contact a company who will be able to make the transfer paper in the 15" width with tape strips, in roll sizes at a fraction of the cost. I am waiting for them to get back to me with a final price. 

Also, I have found that the people at Ioline are very nice and helpful if you need assistance. They have videos available and a man who will do one-on-one training if you want it. 



Hope this helps!
Michele


----------



## manninm5033 (Jun 12, 2007)

Could you let me know about any info about transfer paper that you've found out?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

MikeyQ is right, this machine is not meant to be a speed demon, but it is a VERY effective second pair of hands. Unlike when dealing with templates, you can set the machine to run transfers and move on to do something else. I like my machine so much I now have a 2nd one, and plan to add a third as soon as possible. 

I ran 24,875 ss06 & ss10 stones through one of my machines the other day. It was one order and I ganged up the designs on 5 transfer sheets. I started at 9:30 in the morning and finished at 4:30 that afternoon. Definitely not fast, but I was able to do a ton of other things while those were running.

I disagree with the earlier comment that the machines ONLY run well with the stones Ioline sells. I import and use my own KOREAN stones, and they work just fine.

I can't vouch for the design software as I have never used it. I was just more comfortable using the software that I had for design, and it only takes a few clicks through Corel Draw to convert all my designs to the file format that prints on the CP.

Being a slower machine has not prevented me from taking larger orders. You simply need to be aware of the time necessary to run items, and be a better planner/scheduler. I will say, that I no longer take RUSH orders, but my customers have also learned to work within the processing time guidelines that I have established. I only take EMERGENCY (lol) orders from my customers, and then in limited quantities.

Overall, the CP is a very handy machine, and Ioline's customer service is excellent.


----------



## Krusty (Nov 15, 2007)

Just a brief word from the Ioline Guy (Krusty/Tom/Whatever). The CrystalPress I was replaced by the CrystalPress II several years ago. So the impressions of folks who used the CP I may be a little dated. The CP II is 20% faster,overall easier to use and it handles a wider variety of crystals and rhinestuds. The CrystalStudio software that comes with the CrystalPress has been updated many times since the CP I and we just introduced the CrystalStudio 3.0 software that has a bunch of handy new features including improved proofing tools, better file management tools, and an instant update tool for updating the Crystalstudio software.

Tom/Krusty


----------

